# Tyre and trim dressings...



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm in the Market for some new trim and tyre dressers. I've tried z16, ag stuff, as stuff, razeglaze stuff and megs. Anyone recommend anything for me to try?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

-serious performance dilute to suit 
-fk top kote


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

or oil based look at 

-CG new look gel
-CG extreme oil shine dressing


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Interesting, is dilute to suit quite versatile? Is it any use on arches too?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

i4detailing tyre gloss. £10 for a litre and comes with two free applicators.
Best tyre dressing i've ever used, and its soo easy to use its unreal. Works on trim/arches too.

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Tyre_Gloss_1.html


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

like the look of the i4detailing one! i like the wheel cleaner they do to :thumb:

dilute to suit is my go to dressing, last very well for a water based product, and is fine for arches etc, i end up applying it after every wash anyway though :lol:


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

i use the smart trim gel from monza car care, works very well. as long as it's applied in thin layers to trim, and given time to cure, it won't run at all in the rain (beads water very well!!!), and can be layered up to make it last a lot longer and give a darker finish to more faded trim.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

big ben said:


> like the look of the i4detailing one! i like the wheel cleaner they do to :thumb:
> 
> dilute to suit is my go to dressing, last very well for a water based product, and is fine for arches etc, i end up applying it after every wash anyway though :lol:


It really is brilliant and is probably THE best product I've ever bought, I'd be happy to pay £20 for it.

Just tip the bottle onto the applicator and it spreads around the tyre a dream, no getting caught on the sidewall ridges. Takes ~10 seconds to do a tyre. And it flash dries off pretty quickly so I haven't experienced any fling (neither have my happy customers).


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

yeah being solvent based that makes sense, its going on the list :lol:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I've heard Espuma RD50 is another good option, but can't get it smaller than 5L! 

I use Duragloss 253 TMD at the moment (which apparently is similar/same as Z16)

303 Aerospace is good, but expensive considering you're using it on tyres.
AG Bumper Care is a good matt dressing

Will have to check out i4d next time I place an order...

T


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

SV Pneu, But you have Z16 which i have herd from some that its very similar to Pneu.

Spoony give Rob a pm from Gleammachine:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

chillly said:


> SV Pneu, But you have Z16 which i have herd from some that its very similar to Pneu.
> 
> Spoony *give Rob a pm from Gleammachine*:thumb:


He's on his hols right now 

______________________________

AB Berry Blast is a good one - quite similar in a way to CG's NLG in terms of application, viscosity and durability.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=161049


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I really like the CG new look gel


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Like VP Protectant for tyres and CG New Look for trim. I thought Protectant lasted really well on tyres and a bit better than NLTD.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Zymol Tyre - a nice satin sheen that looks natural and lasts. 

Black Wow - When applied correctly the only thing that lasts longer is C4.

Alan W


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

tried many but I like autosmart krill, not sold as a tyre dressing but works very well and lasts a long time in all weather conditions


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Sorry to dig up a old thread but i normally use Autoglym tyre dressing but now as its summer the rain is heavier and its washed off after one drive!

Is Autosmart Krill worth a try? Anyone know where i can get just one tin to try out?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

blimey this is an old thread :?

You need to contact your rep, i would imagine there are beeter products though, AS highstyle always gets good reviews if it is the AS range you are looking at.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

are you cleaning the tyre walls before dressing them? dressing dirty tyres is pointless imo..


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

pink sheen.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> are you cleaning the tyre walls before dressing them? dressing dirty tyres is pointless imo..


Hi, yes they are cleaned with apc first and dried.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Wolfs trim and tire dressing,its a very very good product!.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Perl quite a versatile product


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

year on and i still vote for the same products i did back then...

wolfs tyre and trim dressing is the only wolfs product i have tried and not really liked, its ok but didnt wow me, maybe i was expecting too much


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Can anyone recomend a tyre dressing that doesnt spatter the bodywork? I use AS highstyle at the moment and although i like the finish it gives im not keen on it splattering the bodywork when the car moves.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Blackfire Gel is simply the best ive used so far.


----------

